# Options for filtering large volumes of water cold brew



## Olljones (Apr 22, 2013)

Im going to be playing around with some cold brew ideas at home, got some interesting ideas to play around with in terms of coffee/gear etc however trying to work out the best and most cost effective way of filtering over 5L of water at any given time. I rent where I live so no options for installing anything wild.

Any thoughts?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Maybe just buy a big gallon bottle of water from the supermarket if your tapwater's no use?


----------



## Olljones (Apr 22, 2013)

Im in manchester so the tap waters not all that bad, but wanted to push for best possible outcome, limited variables etc


----------



## coffeecinado (Apr 19, 2014)

table water filters with filter cartridges from bwt do a pretty good job.

filtering and enriching magnesium.

similar system offered by brita without the mg-enrichment.

a container takes about 2.5 litres and you should be able to get 5 l within 10 minuted out of it.

simple and inexpensive.

check out http://www.bwt-group.com/en/Products/private-users


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Any inline filtration system with a PRV will give you control over pressure and flow ensuring you can yield proper filtration even on a large scale.

Which inline system would best suit is always the burning question


----------

